# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  My Marine Tank 2016

## Gary R

Its been a couple of years since I put any pictures up of my tank so thought it was time too

----------

*lost* (26-03-2016)

----------


## Gary R

In the last couple of months I have moved over to Ecotech Radion LED Lights and VorTech MP40w ES pumps as they are all controlled in one place off there EcoSmart Live App ..... EcoSmart Live is the cloud-based equipment command center which I can Control and customize my Radion LED lights and VorTech pumps any time, anywhere in the world using my mobile phone or PC and see what the lights and pumps are doing at any one time and change the setting if I like.

----------


## lost

Looking nice gary I must get my finger out and post some of mine

----------

*Gary R* (27-03-2016)

----------


## Gary R

Couple of more pictures of one of my clowns living in the frog spawn coral

----------

*lost* (27-03-2016)

----------


## Gary R

Well 12 months on and here is the same Duncan coral as the one above with a lot more heads on it now  :Smile: 

It started out with 2 heads and now as about 14 heads.

IMG_0936.jpg

----------

*lost* (23-03-2017), *Reddevil* (21-03-2017)

----------


## lost

what happened to the one you "broke"  :lmao:  how is that doing ?

----------


## Gary R

> what happened to the one you "broke"  how is that doing ?


?? what got "broke"

----------


## lost

The live rock branches if I remember must admit it was a while ago

----------


## Gary R

> The live rock branches if I remember must admit it was a while ago


Are you on about these branches http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/s...-in-four-years 

If so they are still there but now have corals that have grown all over it  :Smile:  as you will see in the 2nd picture

----------


## lost

no mate you had been cleaning a tank and snapped some live rock branches if I remember rightly and knocked it all down, have had a look for the post but can not find it

----------

*Gary R* (25-03-2017)

----------

